# Ardeche



## martinos (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

die Infos zu MTB-Touren in der Ardeche hier im Forum sind recht spärlich, deshalb gebe ich hier mal meine Erfahrungen nach 2 Wochen Urlaub in der Ardeche zum besten.

Wir waren auf einem Campingplatz in Villeneuve de Berg, ca. 30 KM nördlich des bekannten Vallon Pont d'Arc bzw. 30 KM westlich von Montpellier, 10 KM östlich von Aubenas.

Touren habe ich über http://www.utagawavtt.com/randonnee-vtt-gps gesucht (Departement Ardeche) und auch zwei dieser Touren nachgefahren. Beide Touren waren absolut empfehlenswert, die angegebenen Schwierigkeitsgrade haben perfekt gepasst und die Wege waren einfach zu finden.

Unter http://www.vttour.fr/ gibts wohl weitere Tracks, habe ich jedoch nicht ausprobiert.

Ansonsten nach dem französischen Begriff für MTB googeln (VTT), da ergibt sich auch einiges.

Rund um Vallon Pont d'Arc scheint es eine rege Urlauber-Bikerszene zu geben, denn dort waren jede Menge MTBler zu sichten, auch gibt es viele GPS-Tracks dieser Gegend im Internet zu finden.

Nach dem Sichten diverser Wanderkarten fiel mir auf, dass von Villeneuve de Berg ein historischer Wanderweg mit dem wundervollen Namen "Chemin Royal" in südlicher Richtung verläuft. Dieser hat sich als Juwel herausgestellt, denn dieser verbindet das Städtchen mit dem Ibie-Tal, ist super ausgeschildert und man kann dort Tage verbringen auf genialsten Wanderwegen, die meistens fahrbar, aber auch manchmal mit längeren Schiebepassagen verbunden sind. 

Insbesondere der Trailteil von Villeneuve de Berg nach Saint-Germain und / oder Vogüe sind absolute Volltreffer: es geht mit einer schönen Neigung bergab, mal schnell, mal kiesig, mal verblockt - und das auf 2 KM Länge!

Auch um Rochecolombe sind jede Menge Wanderwege zu finden, die sich mit geringem Kartenstudium zu einer richtig geilen Tour kombinieren lassen. Ich bin des öfteren rein nach Schnauze gefahren - das war bei der guten Beschilderung der Wege gut machbar und hatte durchaus interessante Erfahrungen und Verfahrungen zur Folge. In nahezu jedem Örtchen hängt ne Tafel mit dem Wanderwegenetz, so dass man auch spontan kombinieren kann.

Als Entspannung bietet sich ein Bad in der Ardeche in dem schönen Örtchen Vogüe an. Die Pizzeria direkt bei der Brücke ist super, extrem kinderfreundlich und meine absolute Empfehlung.

Aufpassen sollte man bzgl. Dornen, denn dort wächst jede Menge Zeugs mit kleinen fiesen Dornen, die für Tubeless vermutlich kein Problem sind - für Schlauchreifen sind das aber ideale Schleichplatten. Also immer genug Flickzeug oder Schläuche mitnehmen.

Aus meiner Sicht ist die Ardeche ein sehr schöner Flecken mit einer sehr abwechslungsreichen hügeligen Landschaft, die für MTB'ler wie auch Familien mit Kindern jede Menge zu bieten hat. 

Von mir gibts dafür jede Menge Daumen hoch

Wir werden da noch öfters sein, allerdings evtl. etwas zentraler oder Richtung Cevennen, da Villeneuve de Berg nicht gerade der Nabel der Welt ist und der Campingplatz Pommier so extrem terrassiert ist, dass wir vom Mobilheim zur Rezeption 100 (!!!)Höhenmeter zu überwinden hatten, wohlgemerkt alles auf dem Campingplatz - das ist mit kleinen Kindern mit 20-Zoll-Bikes oder mit Fahrradanhänger ne extreme Quälerei, um überhaupt vom Platz runterzukommen.

Vielleicht hilft diese Beschreibung ja dem ein oder anderen weiter. Auch Ergänzungen oder eigene Erfahrungen sind jederzeit gerne gesehen.

Martinos


----------



## Derk (11. Januar 2013)

martinos schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wäre für einen detaillierteren Hinweis sehr dankbar, habe ich selbst doch nur einen einzigen Track gefunden .

Ist jemand schon auf dem  Wanderweg GR4 von Agueze nach Vallon  gewandert/gefahren ? Wie ist die Beschaffenheit dieses Weges ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasga (12. Januar 2013)

hallo martinos,

habe da was für bzw. gegen die dornen 

http://airstop.at/

da wir bei uns auch einige verschiedene dornenarten zu bieten haben,benutze ich in 

allen rädern die sich drehen und die luft mit luft gefüllt sind und es auch bleiben sollen

beim mtb mache ich am anfang der saison einen neuen schlauch rein und entdecke dabei die löcher der letzten saison

das zeug funktioniert super,bleibt immer flüssig und hier fasern verstopfen ein loch zuverlässig

einfüllen geht am besten mit dem schraderventil,bei den anderen ist es ein wenig fumelig

der ventileinsatz muß aber auf jeden fall zu raus schrauben sein,sonst hast du gar keine chance

die fasern verstopfen dann den ventileinsatz

auch während der ausfahrt,den dorn raus,nachpumpen und weiterfahren,bis nach hause kommt man auf jeden fall

in diesem sinne --pannenfreie fahrt und immer eine handbreit weg unter den reifen

ciao thomasga


www.mountainbikeandbed.eu www.doccionedisotto.eu


----------



## martinos (14. Januar 2013)

Derk schrieb:


> Ich wäre für einen detaillierteren Hinweis sehr dankbar, habe ich selbst doch nur einen einzigen Track gefunden .
> 
> Ist jemand schon auf dem  Wanderweg GR4 von Agueze nach Vallon  gewandert/gefahren ? Wie ist die Beschaffenheit dieses Weges ?


 
Hi,

ist schon wieder ein bisschen her.

Unter http://www.utagawavtt.com/randonnee-vtt-gps?topo=3763 und http://www.utagawavtt.com/randonnee-vtt-gps?topo=2598 sind zwei Tracks direkt am Vallon. Zudem hatte ich mir noch http://www.utagawavtt.com/randonnee-vtt-gps?topo=5092 rausgesucht. Über die Suche auf der Seite findest du aber noch mehr Touren, die dort raukommen oder zumindest dort vorbeikommen.

Viel Spaß beim Stöbern


----------



## Jobo21 (17. April 2017)

Hi.
Ich werde wohl an Pfingsten mit Familiy an die Ardeche zum Campen fahren. Genauer nach St Martin d Ardeche.
War da schonmal jemand? Gibt's da evt schöne Trails?
Bei zB. Gpsies find ich paar Tracks. Nur jedesmal ohne irgendeine Beschreibung.
Vielleicht kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen.

Gruß Franky


----------



## Ventoux. (18. April 2017)

Hallo Franky
Hier findest Du einen kurzen Bericht über meine Tour rund um die Ardèche. Auch in VTTrack findest Du noch einiges, hat auch Beschreibungen dazu, allerdings in Französisch. Das Gebiet ist halt schon nicht DIE Topdestination zum biken, eher schon hinter der Schlucht in Vallon Pont d'Arc. Die Trails sind aber sehr rauh und steinig.
Ich bin auch über Pfingsten wieder auf der anderen Seite des Rhonetals, in Bedoin am Mont Ventoux. Da sind die Möglichkeiten schon ungleich vielfacher, wie Du auch meinen Berichten entnehmen kannst. Es hat sogar einen Bikepark oben am Ventoux.


----------



## Kriesel (18. April 2017)

Ich war letztes Jahr in Saint Montan nördlich von Saint Martin. Ich bin eine Runde von Saint Marcel über die Hügel und zurück nach Saint Martin gefahren: https://www.strava.com/activities/723366222. Alles sehr steinig und viel Arbeit. Das war das erste Mal, dass ich mich auf einer Tour über ein Stück Straße gefreut habe 

Gruß,
Christoph


----------



## Alfista (25. November 2018)

Wir wollen nächstes Jahr evtl. in die Ardeche in den Urlaub fahren, ich würde dann mein MTB mitnehmen. 

Ich bin reiner Wochenendfahrer mit einem Fully, geübter Anfänger, was Kondition und Technik angehen, 50 km und 1.100 Höhenmeter auf normal schwierigem Grund ist so mein Pensum hier im Odenwald. 

Was ist denn Eure Erfahrung zu den Trails in der Ardeche? Die Links in den vorigen Posts werde ich mir noch genauer ansehen.  Vielen dank für eure Rückmeldungen


----------

